# 호랑이 굴에 가야 호랑이를 잡는다.



## AG82

Hello!!
Today I want to do a question about this korean proverb: 
*호랑이 굴에 가야 호랑이를 집는다*
the literal meeaning is: If you want catch a tiger, you have to go to the tiger’s cave, and it means that if you want achieve a goal, you have to go to the source, work hard and overcome difficulties.

But I have doubts about the word *집는다*, it's a combined word? or a normal verb? 
Thank you


----------



## Environmentalist

Hi AG82.

First off, the right verb in the proverb is 잡는다, not 집는다.
잡는다 here means to catch or to hunt.
The meaning of the whole phrase is the same as what you said.
The proverb is telling you that you should take a risk or take the initiative in order to achieve your goals.
It is like nothing falls in your lap without efforts.

Hope this helps.


----------



## AG82

Environmentalist said:


> Hi AG82.
> 
> First off, the right verb in the proverb is 잡는다, not 집는다.
> 잡는다 here means to catch or to hunt.
> The meaning of the whole phrase is the same as what you said.
> The proverb is telling you that you should take a risk or take the initiative in order to achieve your goals.
> It is like nothing falls in your lap without efforts.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Great!!
Thank you very much!! ^^


----------

